# Omg My Hamster



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

My hamster was just sitting in his bowl, holding onto the rim with both hands, banging the bowl up and down. Looked inside and saw he ate everything yummy and left the rest. I think he was throwing a tantrum :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You have to video that if he does it again.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol: That would have been so funny to watch!! 

They are so funny to watch sometimes lol - one of mine hates it when I put a new loo roll or tube in for him to use - he gets really irritated with it and ends up ripping and pulling it to shreds in a hissy fit lol:lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Carmez said:


> They sure are a laugh! I love these little guys, they bring so much joy to my life!


:thumbup::thumbup: Thats what counts x


----------

